

Tracing NativeScript Applications - sfeather
https://www.nativescript.org/blog/tracing-nativescript-applications

======
heldrida
Hi! When is the NativeScript team going to release more demo apps ? But
available on Play store / App store ? I've been very busy but interested, also
missed a local meetup around Liverpool St (London). I think I'd be more
motivated if there's any cool looking demo apps, nice ux, etc. I know about
the one's you have on the current NS site. Thank you!

